# Paint correction £100 fair price?



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi as above i took my mums car to a place nearby to sort out a scuff on the bumper and asked how much to have it machine polished the car is a mk7 ford fiesta.They use 3m polishing products


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

thats a bit cheap to be honest but could be well worth checking out :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Far too cheap, I dont know a single painter who dosnt use 3m plolishs and 50% off them are terrible. I wouldnt judge how good they are by them having 3m polish

How long do they need the car to do a correction? Id say 2 days min unless its an enhancement when id say 8-10 hrs min. 


Chris


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Far too cheap, I dont know a single painter who dosnt use 3m plolishs and 50% off them are terrible. I wouldnt judge how good they are by them having 3m polish
> 
> How long do they need the car to do a correction? Id say 2 days min unless its an enhancement when id say 8-10 hrs min.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris i think they said about a day,but they had a bmw 3 series in and was machine polishing it bad swirls and i think he said they had it in the workshop for 2 days


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

corsadesign said:


> Thanks Chris i think they said about a day,but they had a bmw 3 series in and was machine polishing it bad swirls and i think he said they had it in the workshop for 2 days


Sounds like they will enhance the paint more than correct. Just watch out they dont just fast cut the car all over and then a quick bit of fine polish at the end and leave holograms everywhere.

If you have seen there work and its good then go for it. but you dont want top be paying £100 then £250 for someone to fix it!

Chris


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i am getting my car done next week the chap said he will detar, claybar machin buff then seal or wax up to me for £80 how does that sound he uses auto glym and sqissvax wax or gtechniq seal what should i go for?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i'd say too cheap too, but best decide on results/examples of their work IMO


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

well i should have said he is a relation , has his own firm as 7 years maybe thats why hes a little cheaper for me . Should i got for seal or wax what do you guys thinks best?


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

there chep but for 80 i couldnt see them using top range gear?


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

not sure they will do all that wash detar claybar then polish think it will be a quick wash of the car then dry and get the rotary on it


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

corsadesign said:


> Hi as above i took my mums car to a place nearby to sort out a scuff on the bumper and asked how much to have it machine polished the car is a mk7 ford fiesta.They use 3m polishing products


It's a good price, but perhaps they will just wizz over the car with some finishing polish, still a great turnaround for the money.
PS I think the link you posted is against the forum rules


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

Avanti said:


> It's a good price, but perhaps they will just wizz over the car with some finishing polish, still a great turnaround for the money.
> PS I think the link you posted is against the forum rules


oops sorry i didnt know


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wool pad and G3 probably, expect a nice hologram mess...


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> wool pad and G3 probably, expect a nice hologram mess...


He showed me the pads and they were foam ones they use and 3M polish all the diffrent types


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Using 3M polish doesn't automatically equate to _knowing_ how to use it, I wouldn't let anyone near my car with a rotary for £100.


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

I didn't know the dent man done paint correction :lol: 

You will find that for £100 most local detailers "Protection Details" will start from that price and go up.

An enhancement detail will start from £199.

Your in an area where there is quite a few detailers that will do it properly the first time.

Buy Cheap Buy Twice :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Just to point out also, In July we are offering some HUGE savings on all detailing work to celebrate the opening of our Aintree studio. This includes 50% off our Auto Finesse enhancement which is just £120!!!


Chris


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

All depends how desperate they are for work for price. Always see there work first unless someone you trust recommends them.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

corsadesign said:


> oops sorry i didnt know


Nothing stopping you editing your post.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

get it down, show us the results!


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Believe it or not I spotted an add on a certain site over here advertising detailing along with other mechanical servicing work. Mate decided to ring and see what the score was... Basically your man was going to machine polish the whole car with G3... when asked were they maybe going to refine the finish or protect it they said the might give it a run with some SRP or wax.... and the price.... £50..... based on a fictacious 2005 Astra of average condition..


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

Most average-good detailers in my area charge £250-£350 for day work but there are few other websites/detailers where people charge £100 for whole day work or £200 for full correction work


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Guess it all depends how desperate people are for work , I'd be pissed if I sent trade to someone and they then had a crack at doing my work


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

kordun said:


> Most average-good detailers in my area charge £250-£350 for day work but there are few other websites/detailers where people charge £100 for whole day work or £200 for full correction work


£100 a day is fine if you're working p/t from home and have no overheads just your electric, products & time to pay. Different story if it is your main job. The main thing is the thing is done right. Proper proceedures & techniques & precautions etc. Like what's said above, better pay once for a proper job than twice for a ****e one.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ask him if he's insured... bet I know the answer...


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Go for it dude, not everyone is a money grabber and some under estimate there worth!

If the guy is in the bodyshop trade he won't need insurance because he won't damage your car, after all he is a professional doing these kinds of tasks day in day out :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just because someone is a professional at what they do does'nt mean accidents don't or won't happen...


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

if it does though at least its in the right place .


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

moosh said:


> Go for it dude, not everyone is a money grabber and some under estimate there worth!
> 
> If the guy is in the bodyshop trade he won't need insurance because he won't damage your car, after all he is a professional doing these kinds of tasks day in day out :thumb:


i don't know a single "bodyshop guy" that can machine to my standards :wall:

but those of you saying £100 for a days work is stupid he must be a cowboy, (i know those exact words were not used but you mean it)

its pants cos i used to charge £100 for a 1 day enhancement :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Damien said:


> Believe it or not I spotted an add on a certain site over here advertising detailing along with other mechanical servicing work. Mate decided to ring and see what the score was... Basically your man was going to machine polish the whole car with G3... when asked were they maybe going to refine the finish or protect it they said the might give it a run with some SRP or wax.... and the price.... £50..... based on a fictacious 2005 Astra of average condition..


These type of guys are popping up every where

should have asked if he was going to use one of his oily rag's to buff off the polish :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't think the price matters tbh, all that matters is what they're going to use, how and how long they're spending on it. Anything less than 6-8 or so and the chances are it won't be a great job and it will literally just be a rotary and cutting compound run over the car. 

£100 is a fair investment though and given the unknowns I'd maybe look at someone where you do know they do a good job for perhaps not much more. Peace of mind would matter to me.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm not fully set-up in my own unit etc (but I am insured!!) but even I couldn't see a way of making profit from £80 for full correction, even enhancement! It would be a very very very tight squeeze to even see a few quid up from a protection detail. I like to think I'm fair but some of these prices just seem too good to be true......but I suppose the proof's in the pudding (also have others have said, 3M/G3 doesn't make someone a pro, and pro's do make mistakes from time to time no matter what trade they're in :thumb


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

think of it this way,

£100 per day if you work 6 days a week with the odd day off if £30k a year knock off say 10k for overheads that £20k a year in profits :thumb:

i know thats not a mint but it is a fair living


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Price has little to do with quality work... esp in the "detailing" game...I think people need to calm down and stop just expecting it to be [email protected] work.

As the OP says, the guy is family, so maybe he is giving a good discount for the OP... maybe he is a great detailer... not everyone is on the "mecca" that is DW you know 

I still only charge some beers for my time and effort... usually 15 hours plus...

and I still fancy my chances against some of the "professionals" I see about, especially on here... 

:thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> Price has little to do with quality work... esp in the "detailing" game...I think people need to calm down and stop just expecting it to be [email protected] work.
> 
> As the OP says, the guy is family, so maybe he is giving a good discount for the OP... maybe he is a great detailer... not everyone is on the "mecca" that is DW you know
> 
> ...


Very true, I agree.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

i get the impression most people are assuming £100 is for the whole car? from the original post i gathered it's just for the front bumper....making the £100 probably about right for a decent job, no?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Price has little to do with quality work... esp in the "detailing" game...I think people need to calm down and stop just expecting it to be [email protected] work.
> 
> As the OP says, the guy is family, so maybe he is giving a good discount for the OP... maybe he is a great detailer... not everyone is on the "mecca" that is DW you know
> 
> ...


glad youve said that, wasn't going to say for fear of being shot down in flames, I'm doing the odd car for neighbours and friends, they are getting the works for £75 ish, pays for my products with some pocket money left over, they are the sort of owners that couldn't conceive paying the full going rate so they are happy and so am I.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Maybe the guy thats doing it is a bit like me and likes doing what he does, has some pride in his work and likes to see the punters face when he shows them what he has accomplished. He might not be doing it solely for the money, but a £100 would feel nice in the back pocket.

My comments above are not a dig at the pro's on here though, but there is more to life than money.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

nicp2007 said:


> i don't know a single "bodyshop guy" that can machine to my standards :wall:
> 
> but those of you saying £100 for a days work is stupid he must be a cowboy, (i know those exact words were not used but you mean it)
> 
> its pants cos i used to charge £100 for a 1 day enhancement :thumb:


That's in your opinion, most can machine polish very well its the refining that is where they can fall down, they don't get paid by insurance companies to polish they are paid to paint. A good finish should come straight from the gun not the machine. Sorry for rambling I'm an ex bodyshop man so I know there troubles and its not fair to label every one in the bodyshop business with the same brush.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> just because someone is a professional at what they do does'nt mean accidents don't or won't happen...


That statement would cover everything in life!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Scotty Pro said:


> Maybe the guy thats doing it is a bit like me and likes doing what he does, has some pride in his work and likes to see the punters face when he shows them what he has accomplished. He might not be doing it solely for the money, but a £100 would feel nice in the back pocket.
> 
> My comments above are not a dig at the pro's on here though, but there is more to life than money.


I'm in the same boat as you, I could charge a lot more but I enjoy it :thumb:

I've got a full time job so anything I ever charge buys my products and I'm happy.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

nicp2007 said:


> *i don't know a single "bodyshop guy" that can machine to my standards *:wall:


Wow you must be really good fella.....im pretty sure KDS is a paintshop too.:thumb:


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Personally I also have mine booked in with a guy that has quoted £100 for a light correction on my focus ST mainly to remove some of the swirls that the previous owner has inflicted.

I know I'm not going to get it 100% for the price I'm paying but it will look a 100 times better than it does presently.

Having seen the guys work close up he does know what he's doing and I'm confident that he will do what he has said but the proof is in the pudding so to speak and I honestly could'nt justify the full blown pro detailers prices of £4-500 not only that but my mrs would have a fit if I told her in theory I had just paid that sort of money to basically wash my car which is what she would think then after a day of our good old british weather it would be dirty again.

If I ever wanted a divorce then I'd go down the pro route but currently she like 1 of the family and I cant cook for toffee so she useful...lol


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

It will probably be more of an enhancement than a correction, but provided they don't swirl it up then what have you got to lose?

I did my mate's Tigra as an "Enhancement" and charged her a nice meal out. (http://tinyurl.com/cc7bybb for my enhancement)

Since then I've grown a pair and actually charge about £100 for a one day enhancement to a similar standard, i.e. no where near as perfect as some of the guys on here, but I really would argue it's not that bad for a hundred quid...


----------

